# Apple TV et TV d'Orange



## Bryan89 (26 Août 2012)

Bonjour à tous,
Après de nombreuses recherches sur le net à droite et à gauche et de nombreux résultats variés, j'aimerai avoir une certitude.
Est-il possible de pouvoir regarder mon application tv d'orange via mon iPad 2 en passant par la tv d'apple sur ma télé ?? Je m'explique, dans mon salon familiale nous avons le décodeur d'orange avec nos bouquets et j'aimerai profiter de ça dans ma chambre sans à passer par l'option multi-écran d'Orange et un second décodeur.

Merci de vos réponses. Sinon, est ce que l'application tv d'orange sur iPad 2 marche (ou pas) via un adaptateur hdmi ?


----------



## Oizo (27 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

Pour la solution via Apple TV je ne sais pas, mais directement via l'iPad et un adaptateur HDMI, je peux confirmer que cela ne fonctionne pas.


----------



## zewolf92 (3 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour,
suggestion un peu bête, mais en passant par le portail Orange sur votre iPad (http://chaines-tv.orange.fr/) vous devriez avoir accès à l'ensemble de vos chaînes, y compris celles faisant partie d'un bouquet payant. ( sauf soucis de droits particuliers)


----------



## Lauange (3 Octobre 2012)

Bryan89 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> Après de nombreuses recherches sur le net à droite et à gauche et de nombreux résultats variés, j'aimerai avoir une certitude.
> Est-il possible de pouvoir regarder mon application tv d'orange via mon iPad 2 en passant par la tv d'apple sur ma télé ?? Je m'explique, dans mon salon familiale nous avons le décodeur d'orange avec nos bouquets et j'aimerai profiter de ça dans ma chambre sans à passer par l'option multi-écran d'Orange et un second décodeur.
> 
> Merci de vos réponses. Sinon, est ce que l'application tv d'orange sur iPad 2 marche (ou pas) via un adaptateur hdmi ?



Hello

L'appli d'orange ne prend pas en charge l'apple TV. Tu ne peux pas non l'utiliser en mode recopie video car elle le bloque. Par contre, je n'ai pas testé avec un adaptateur HDMI. Je l'ai testé avec une sortie composant et cela fonctionne.


----------

